# Confidence



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Gunner is a very 'dominate/strong/powerful' dog when it comes to looks and when one first meets him; however, the more I get to know him (adopted him almost 3 weeks ago) I am seeing that he is lacking in confidence in himself. Anyone has pointers, tips, etc?


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

We have a rather shy rescue (16-month-old female), too. I've heard that any form of obedience training or agility can help a lot with shy, underconfident dogs. I've also heard trainers recommend nose work classes for shy dogs.

Right now, I'm reading Leslie McDevitt's book _Control Unleashed_, which contains some really, really excellent advice about how to build confidence and focus in a reactive or distracted dog. I recommend it to you! 

Best of luck to you and your pup! I look forward to hearing more about his progress.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Can you give examples of how he is "dominant/strong/powerful", and examples of how he shows a lack of confidence? What is his background?


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Maybe it isn't confident, but more insecure in himself; now that I think of it, it could be separation anxiety. The biggest thing I notice is that he won't stay laying down when I get up. He always needs to know what I am doing.....

Probably separation anxiety.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My dog does not have SA and follows me everywhere I go. If I go to the bathroom, she goes. Outside, she goes. To bed, she goes. To the computer, she goes. 

Some dogs are just more velcro than others.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That doesn't in itself mean that he lacks confidence - just that he likes being with you and near you. Does he freak out and panic if he does not know where you are?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> My dog does not have SA and follows me everywhere I go. If I go to the bathroom, she goes. Outside, she goes. To bed, she goes. To the computer, she goes.
> 
> Some dogs are just more velcro than others.


Exaclty - some dogs are just more social, some more independent. Neither of my two have separation anxiety, they are fine whether they are left at home, or crated, or boarded, or left waiting in the car. Yet one is very independent, and can spend the whole day sleeping in a different room, only showing up when she hears the Fridge door open, while the other one likes to follow me around from room to room. Just their different personalities.


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> That doesn't in itself mean that he lacks confidence - just that he likes being with you and near you. Does he freak out and panic if he does not know where you are?


Yes, he does seem to panic. When being crated, he tries to get out. Right now we are trying to move, and with both my boyfriend and I are working, he has to be crated. We are doing as much as we can for the time being. I have been reading things to work with anxiety, but since he doesn't live with me right now, I can't do as much as I like. 

I don't know anything about him because he was a stray.


----------

